# Default Squid options



## alie (Nov 16, 2014)

Hi,

I was wondering why the default Squid installation is very minimal. For example, it doesn't support transparent caching through PF: http://pkg.dicrurus.com/info?arch=freebsd:10:x86:64&pkg=squid

Regards,

Alie T


----------



## alie (Jan 23, 2015)

What is the best way to ask for this feature request? Send email to the port developer or there is another way?


----------



## SirDice (Jan 23, 2015)

Not everybody uses PF. If you want to deviate from the default, build the port instead.


```
TP_IPF=off: Transparent proxying with IPFilter
     TP_IPFW=off: Transparent proxying with IPFW
     TP_PF=off: Transparent proxying with PF
```


----------



## kpa (Jan 23, 2015)

The proper "address" for requests for new options etc. would be either mailing the maintainer (`make maintainer`) of the port directly or filing a change request on Bugzilla (https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/enter_bug.cgi).


----------

